

A way to increase your mental capabilities (AKA Onion Layer Abstraction Theory) - jdefr89
http://dev.swippet.com/?p=58
My own little theory that I think can allow for better reasoning and creativity..
======
bitwize
You know, not everybody likes onions. But everybody _loves_ cakes! Cakes have
layers. You know what people really like? Parfaits. I could just as easily say
"our thinking is based on a theory of parfait layers of abstraction, and come
on, who don't like no parfaits? Parfaits is delicious!" You know, I think
parfaits are the tastiest thing on the whole damn planet.

